# Anyone have the default CM9 wallpaper the touchpad comes with?



## xecure (Feb 3, 2012)

After installing Gapps ICS replaced the stock wallpaper with my wallpaper i had on my cm7 (or is it the wallpaper i have on my phone?)

I kinda like how the stock wallpaper looked and want it back. I've googled but haven't really found anything. Does anyone have a jpeg or gif of it sitting around on their desktops?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

xecure said:


> After installing Gapps ICS replaced the stock wallpaper with my wallpaper i had on my cm7 (or is it the wallpaper i have on my phone?)
> 
> I kinda like how the stock wallpaper looked and want it back. I've googled but haven't really found anything. Does anyone have a jpeg or gif of it sitting around on their desktops?


This one??

https://github.com/C...t_wallpaper.jpg


----------



## EddyC (Oct 21, 2011)

if you browse the SD card in CM you will find a folder that holds them all, sorry can't remember where it is, but think it might be in one of the folders with a . before it. I found them and then just copied them to a new folder on the root of the "SD card" then you can view and set them via the standard gallery app. Oh FYI you can also connect it via USB to you computer and use windows explorer to find and copy them.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

EddyC said:


> if you browse the SD card in CM you will find a folder that holds them all, sorry can't remember where it is, but think it might be in one of the folders with a . before it. I found them and then just copied them to a new folder on the root of the "SD card" then you can view and set them via the standard gallery app. Oh FYI you can also connect it via USB to you computer and use windows explorer to find and copy them.


Cannot find it under sd card. Will that be under root?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

The default wallpaper (and the ones that appear when you choose "Wallpapers") are included as resources inside the apk file, so you can't get them from the sd (you can rename the apk to zip and look inside in you want)

The default one is inside "framework-res.apk" (res\drawable-xlarge-nodpi)
The wallpapers are in "Trebuchet.apk" (res\drawable-nodpi)

but wouldn't be easier just pick them directly from the source?

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/core/res/res/drawable-large-nodpi/default_wallpaper.jpg
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_packages_apps_Trebuchet/tree/ics/res/drawable-nodpi


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know why my wallpaper setting disappear. I can only choose "live wallpaper" and "gallery" now. Any one has any idea?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

macauman said:


> I don't know why my wallpaper setting disappear. I can only choose "live wallpaper" and "gallery" now. Any one has any idea?


Which launcher are you using?
In any case you should be able to change it from Settings->System->Wallpaper.
If not, check the permissions of "/data/data/com/android.settings/files", that's the directory where the wallpaper is stored.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Dubi said:


> Which launcher are you using?
> In any case you should be able to change it from Settings->System->Wallpaper.
> If not, check the permissions of "/data/data/com/android.settings/files", that's the directory where the wallpaper is stored.


I just found out that it comes with the default launcher. I disabled the default one as I am using Nova Launcher. That's why the option disappears even inside settings. Thank you so much.


----------

